

Red underwear, black nail polish could soon be allowed for UBS employees - andrewljohnson
http://www.usatoday.com/money/workplace/2011-01-17-ubs-dress-code_N.htm

======
chrisaycock
_The UBS style guide prompted derision and disbelief when it first surfaced
last month, but Kern insisted it was still good for the bank's reputation in
the long run._

Reputation for whom? I can't imagine potential employees or customers would
appreciate this.

------
bediger
I'm reminded of those "Catholic church absolves Copernicus" articles that pop
up now and then.

------
andrewljohnson
Are there any start-ups that have any sort of dress code?

